# 2500 Needs Passenger Plates in NY



## us2bafhemi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I posted this in on a dodge forum, but nobody seems to know how. Anyways, I live in NY on Long Island and am purchasing a 2001 2500 Quad Cab Long Bed. Well if you live in NY you know it is difficult to get passenger plates on our pickups. That said, it seems everywhere i look i see these trucks and bigger with passenger plates. Question is, how do they do it? If you have passenger plates on your vehicle that ways over 5500lbs, please let me in on the little secret. The title for the truck says it weighs 6014. I would greatly appreciate the help as i cannot park a commercial vehicle in my complex. Thansk in advance!!!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

First of all, you will probably be fine as long as the truck is not labeled.

Second a lot has changed since they came out with Hummers, Lincoln and Cadillac pickups. I remember not being able to drive on the New York parkways with my Toyota pickup. People with power (money) lobbied to be able to drive them down the parkways to their country clubs. Since they all have high GVW something had to change.

I don't know of any other secret then to say it is for personal use. They usually stamped the reg then "Not for Commercial Use" If you get pulled over pulling a trailer full of equipment or something it may be a problem.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

NYC has laws different from the whole rest of the state.
check the NYSDMV site for rules and laws for NYC.
Up here in CNY we can not plow without commercial plates.
as far as your rental agreement, well...that's already signed (How does he get the lot plowed if he doesn't allow commercial on-site?).


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

NY changed the law a few years back; it's now easy to get passenger plates for a pickup. My 1999 Dodge 2500 has passenger plates and nobody even asked at the DMV.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

YES, you can register a truck for non-commercial in NYS.
So, do you want to plow or drive passangers around - you can't plow with non-commercial plates.


----------



## scottcoda (Nov 4, 2007)

*i know*

i own a gmc 3500 crew cab long bed diesel w/ passenger plates and had it registered in east meadow when i lived on the island ...if u did not find out already let me know and i will tell u how to get those passenger plates..scott


----------



## us2bafhemi (Nov 12, 2005)

*Scott*

Thanks for the help, I am still in search of how to get the passenger plates. Thanks.


----------

